# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Old problem: ParamArray

## SearchingDataOnly

vbCorLib uses *Helper.Swap4* and *Helper.DerefEBP* for *ParamArray*:


```
Public Function Format(ByRef FormatText As String, ParamArray Args() As Variant) As String
    Dim SwappedArgs() As Variant
    Helper.Swap4 ByVal ArrPtr(SwappedArgs), ByVal Helper.DerefEBP(16)
    Format = FormatCore(Nothing, FormatText, SwappedArgs)
End Function

Private Function FormatCore(ByRef Provider As IFormatProvider, ByRef Format As String, ByRef Args() As Variant) As String
    If SAPtr(Args) = vbNullPtr Then _
        Error.ArgumentNull "Args", ArgumentNull_Array
    
    Dim Output As StringBuilder
    Set Output = StringBuilderCache.Acquire(Len(Format) + Len1D(Args) * 8)
    Output.AppendFormatArrayEx Provider, Format, Args
    FormatCore = StringBuilderCache.GetStringAndRelease(Output)
End Function
```

I wonder, would there be any problem if I directly use "*SwappedArgs = Args*" to replace "*Helper.Swap4 ByVal ArrPtr(SwappedArgs), ByVal Helper.DerefEBP(16)*"?

----------

